# Millet over new grass



## leeb (Aug 27, 2009)

I just sprigged 20 acres of Tift 85. Question is - if I planted a light seeding of millet over the grass, would it be too detrimental to the grass? I really need the grazing the millet would give me short term at this time. Whatcha think?


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

leeb:

NO!!!! NO!!! NO!!!, but [email protected]#% NO!!! On my Tift-85 it will NEVER have anything overseeded or ever grazed !!! It is just to good of hay. To hard to get established, has to be babied, to good of hay ( did I say that already ?? ), and it cost$$$$$$$$ to get it sprigged. If it less than one year old the cows and especially horses will pull it up by the roots. The quickest way to a Tift-85 stand failure is to graze it or not fertlilize it. If YOU have ever heard of the horror stories of Tift-85, they are true!,but when you get it established it is so well worth the time & effort.

scrapiron


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I can't agree with Scrapiron more! Spray anything that isn't T-85 and fertilize the heck out of it. With rain, you'll have a great field that will blow you away with the amount of hay it will produce. I got two cuttings the first year off of my T-85 field (I also got rain) and it out produces all the others. I've got another ready for sprigging if I ever get any rain this year.


----------

